
Beyond Instant results: Instant Previews - duck
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/beyond-instant-results-instant-previews.html
======
its_raining
This might be incredibly useful in weeding out ill-designed websites from the
search results. I can see myself using it to quickly determine the legitimacy
of the site before clicking through. Plus, it's not distracting like those
snap previews on Wordpress.

------
ugh
I’m happy that the particular implementation they A/B tested on me for days
and weeks didn’t make it. This is much more elegant.

